# Faux literature



## Just-Ice (Aug 3, 2010)

Any good books or dvd's on how to faux? I want to start to learn.


----------



## BarcelonaGuy (Jun 30, 2010)

*Often you will find a lot of info on other people sites*

If you want to learn "faux" you could take a bunch of really expensive classes. I would first suggest that you google DECORATIVE PAINTER or FAUX FINISH and look at peoples website. 
You will find lots of free info and often free instructions for finishes.

My blog has several recipes with photos. Might be a good starting point just to see if you like the idea. http://www.EuropeanPaintandTextures.com

Check it out. good luck out there


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Buy a couple boards of sheetrock, look up techniques online and practice. The materials are cheap and I know a guy with about 100 gallons you could choose from for free (no delivery) :thumbup:


----------



## Just-Ice (Aug 3, 2010)

Haha yea I just read that thread :thumbsup:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Are you talking about Faux or Decorative finishes? 
Fauxology

And Roaddog, a (member here) site


----------



## baforese (Nov 4, 2009)

My website, www.thefauxpro.net, has some info, too. There are lots of good books. There are a couple by Gary Lord which are very useful.


----------



## Nashvegas (Jun 9, 2011)

Two of the best books on faux finishing are "Professional Painted Finishes" and "The Art of Faux". You can get them on Amazon.com. Only problem is that they are older publications and reference using oil based products, which I never use. You have to make some adjustments to the products used, but there are many excellent techniques taught.


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Just-Ice said:


> Any good books or dvd's on how to faux? I want to start to learn.


You may need to be more specific about the Decorative painting you wish to learn.... Such as... Wallglazing... Graining... Marbling... Gilding ..Etc.. Many books only Graze the surface on certain subjects... If you feel you are going to do this to make money, It would be worth investing to be trained.... 




Michael Tust


----------



## LAD (Apr 3, 2009)

I agree. In this economy, class prices have been much lower, plus, it always helps to negotiate the price as well. Many times you can get a deal if a studio needs to fill a seat or risk canceling the scheduled class. Some studios offer a customized school program too. Where for a negotiated price, you'll be taught a certain number and type of finishes. Remember, schools really make their money off of selling supplies, not teaching classes. The added benefit is getting documentation on everything and walking out with a portfolio in hand ready to sell.

-Dan
Liquid Art Design


----------



## PaintWork (Feb 1, 2011)

I agree with looking online and asking questions to these pros. They are all very knowledgeable and are kind to wanna help. I had a lot of sheetrock scraps and started buying the glazing and paints I needed. Make the learning fun and dont let it frustrate you. I have this book... http://books.google.com/books/about/Professional_painted_finishes.html?id=Cc_yasqYz6sC. I got the dvds with it too. 

Like Michael said, be more specific on what you want to learn and focus on that. I was fascinated with wood graining and started there. I then moved on to stones.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I have that book too, love it!


----------

